# Grey poop



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

My girlfriend and I have a dilemma here. 

JJ (about 13 weeks) has some discoloration in his poop. I first noticed it today when I took him for his walk after I got out of work. His poop came out in 4 "logs". The first 2 were normal as can be, the third one had a gradient-like-effect (lol) going from dark brown to grey. The fourth piece was entirely grey.

He's pooped about 2-3 since then, and each time part of his poop was grey.

Now we're wondering about two things that could possibly be causing this.

First. JJ unfortunately has a UTI. For the past 3 days he's been taking Clavamox (125mg pills - twice a day). I've seen people talking about other medications causing discolored poop, but nothing really about Clavamox.

Second. We think our dog walker is slacking off and letting JJ get into the kitty litter box. My girlfriend took JJ out the last time he pooped and she said she saw what she thought were pieces of kitty litter in his poop.

I know eating kitty litter can make a dogs poop grey. I'm just sort of hoping that's not the cause here and that it's the Clavamox. I don't want to start feeling like my dog walker isn't as responsible as people have claimed him to be, but we do have our doubts now.

If JJ was escaping from the dog walkers eyes and getting into the kitty litter box, how much would he actually have to eat for his poop to turn grey? A mouth full or so? The reason I ask is cause the cat does track it out sometimes, but only a piece here and there. I'm sure he's picking up those random pieces, but would that alone be enough to turn his poop grey?

We'll be setting up a webcam/nanny cam as soon as possible to see what's actually going on while we aren't here.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

HOLY MOLY or should I say HOLY POO. I think it's the kitty litter. Sorry. I hope for your sake someone is able to say they had Clavamox cause that but we used it once with no notable color change.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, Flora's been on Clavamox twice and never had grey poop.

Move the cat box? Make it inaccessible to the puppy?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My dog had grey poop once too after getting into kitty litter.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, our question has been answered in the few short minutes since I posted this thread. JJ went poop again since, and this time it was pretty dry and full of litter. There wasn't litter the other times, just grey poop. This time there was a ton of litter. As nasty as it may be, I got a picture of it, too haha. 










Guess it's time to start looking for a new dog walker. I imagine eating kitty litter can't be good for a puppy, but is it extremely dangerous? Any chance it could cause a blockage, even though it's so small?


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dakota has been on that med very recently and never had grey poop. We also have a kitty box and had to get a covered one because Dakota wanted to try and eat the kitty liter also.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Just saw your pic after I posted my last post...Guess you have your answer...

I don't know if it is dangerous for puppies but I know clumping liter is very dangerous for kittens if they eat it. It can cause blockages in their systems which is why they don't recommend clumping for kittens under 3 months old so I would assume it wouldn't be great in large quantities for dogs either but I'm not 100%.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

:yuck: Well, thank you for that picture....aren't we dog owners funny? We take pictures of everything!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

inge said:


> :yuck: Well, thank you for that picture....aren't we dog owners funny? We take pictures of everything!


:

My main job happens to be working for a septic company, so poop is something I'm all to familiar with. I talk about it and look at it all day long haha. My girlfriend on the other hand - a school teacher - turned slightly green when I opened the bag of poo and started smushing it around to take pictures of my findings.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I can smell it from the picture ... eeeeuuuwwww!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about your dog walker's supervision, but the litter box needs to either be covered or inaccessible to your puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jdk*

JDK

It can't be good for the puppy to be eating litter. 
For safety sake, please make sure the litter box is made inaccessible to the puppy.


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the 'future' tips. I have 2 cats myself!

Love this forum, full of knowledge and...


...terrific poop pics!!!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Been there, done that. However our dogs were puppy's at the time. They never learn not to eat the kitty litter or what else is in the box if you get my drift. Might as well find a way to blockcade the kitty litter box now. Too much of the clumping litter can't be a good thing, but it looks like it all came out this time around.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Clumping cat litter can be very dangerous if ingested. The same thing that makes it clump when it has litter can cause it to clump in your puppy's stomach.

My Danny used to manage to get into the litterbox occasionally and he would poop some out and vomit the rest up. Seeing what came up was very scary!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ's poop is back to normal. He hasn't been straining at all, and he eats like a champ. So I think we're good.

The kitty litter box is inaccessible to the puppy. Our living room and kitchen are puppy-proofed and right now those are the only two areas he can be without being under our supervision. The cat box is in a spare room that's down the hall from the living room.

After talking to my walker about it, I came to find out that "JJ took off towards the bedroom after a walk and managed to get a mouth of kitty litter while I was washing my hands in the bathroom." As to why he didn't chase him into the bedroom before going to wash his hands, I don't know. Maybe cause he didn't know there was a cat box in there....? Neither here nor there, it was made clear that the living room and kitchen are the only areas he's suppose to be. So if he goes elsewhere, you chase him down. You don't go to the bathroom and then get him. :no:

I'm running out places to put the litter box. As is, the cat is scared of the dog and hardly ventures out of the spare bedroom, so that's where we leave her food and litter box, after having her box in the basement and her food in the kitchen before we got the puppy. I fear if I put the litter box back downstairs, she'll be to scared to pass the living room where the puppy is to go downstairs to use the litter box, and will eventually just go on the floor under the bed in the spare bedroom. She really only comes out of the room when he's in the crate sleeping and she doesn't hear him. Any suggestions on this?

I'm thinking one of those baby gates with the cat door at the bottom to block the bedroom door, so if he does escape his area and makes a mad dash for the litter box, he's blocked out.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Ozzy is out second Golden. Our first LOVED cat poop but didn't eat the litter but Ozzy will. It's disgusting but I don't think it would hurt them.

We use a baby gate to keep Ozzy out of the room where the box is. I don't know how little your guy is but now that Ozzy is bigger we just use a regular gate but put it up high enough that the cats can easily get under it but the dog can't. We also sometimes will just lean it against the dog but move it over enough that the cat and get by but not the dog.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

EEEwwww....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Due to allergies, no longer have cats.... but a baby gate was our savior....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have two cats and four dogs so I got a baby gate with a little cat gate inside of it. I got the gate at Target. It it good to keep the puppy out and keeps the cat being able to come and go as he/she pleases. Plus it is a swing gate so you can walk thru it easily. Great investment I have had it for over 4 years.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We use a baby gate to keep the dog out of the cat box. Love the walk-through gates.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

The litter box I have has a cover on it. I put it in a corner with the hole facing the wall. I leave just enough space between the box and wall for the cats to get in but the puppy is too big to fit. My cats are also afraid of the pup but with the lid on the box she can't get to them so they have no problem using it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They make baby gate with a small cat sized entrance in them, or if your cat is small you can just make the gate high enough the cat can get under it. I think the grey poop was the product of eating the cat poop, and the litter came later. When we had a cat she would only poop in the basement litter box because Jaro never got to go to the basement, she would pee in the other boxes, just not poop. Guess she was smarter than the rest of us.


----------

